# Shavlik Randolph



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

http://www.delawareonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051208/SPORTS03/512080346/1023



> There was no sign of this kind of performance coming from Shavlik Randolph during the 76ers' first 18 games of the season.
> 
> He had played a total of five minutes in those games as he slowly recovered from a stress fracture in his foot.
> 
> ...


The article is from a few days ago, but i havent got to watch many sixers games this year and i was just wondering what you guys thinkk of the guy.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Good defender, better rebounder then Michael Bradley, and if you take a look at the situation, really deserved the minutes he's getting now.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

glad somebody gave him a chance.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Likewise man, Likewise


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

this kids for real.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If I'm known for one thing on this board, it's being the super-skeptic.. but with his play tonight, the guy has won me over. I like the energy he brings to the team. Also he showed good athleticism, and he was taking the ball up strong.

I don't know what he'll become, but if he can provide that little bit of energy throughout the season, I'll be pleased.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> If I'm known for one thing on this board, it's being the super-skeptic.. but with his play tonight, the guy has won me over. I like the energy he brings to the team. Also he showed good athleticism, and he was taking the ball up strong.
> 
> I don't know what he'll become, but if he can provide that little bit of energy throughout the season, I'll be pleased.


What I like about him is his bball IQ is pretty high. He is in the right spots up and down the floor, has soft hands and can board hard. Stuff like that can't all be teached, he has a nose for the ball. He's a player. I'm shocked, but BK managed to find another diamond in the rough.

Great backup to Webber, very good contrast too. Can give the opposing team a different look.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Some people have said really nasty things about Shav and his career at Duke.I would have loved if he had stayed,but I really hope he can show people what he was capable of.He was never able to stay healthy at Duke and he really underachieved relative to the enormous expectations he brought out of HS.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll hopefully get a chance to see him play on Friday, then I'll weigh in with my .02 cents.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

This will be the first and prolly last time I will actually say this "I actually like this Dukie" well unless the Sixers sign another of course lol


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> this kids for real.


Never thought I'd hear that one from any NBA fan


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

TM said:


> Never thought I'd hear that one from any NBA fan



He's better than Bradley already. Now I know Bradley isn't a huge leap in terms of talent, but considering we paid Shav 100k..not bad.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> This will be the first and prolly last time I will actually say this "I actually like this Dukie" well unless the Sixers sign another of course lol


 
What about one of my favorites Billy King?Doesn't he count?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Diable said:


> What about one of my favorites Billy King?Doesn't he count?


yah well I havent decided i like him just yet Hes doing better but not just yet


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Randolph just had another good game today against the Heat. He had 8 points and 10 rebounds (6 offensive) in just 19 minutes of play with a steal and an assist in there too. Billy King is pretty good at finding these players that don't get chances elsewhere.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I knew he had it in him from using him in Live 06.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

He continues to show that he knows the game. If he can do it against the Heat, he's good to go.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

who?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

5 assists?! Shavlik for president!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He is aggressive and hit the offensive boards pretty hard. I like how he doesn't pay attention who he was getting rebounds over. He really didn't deserve the look he has gotten and its always nice to see a guy taking advantage of a situation. I still don't know how good he will be, but it is a nice luxury to know you got a guy whose effort CAN change a game...even if it isn't every game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<<<<<-----min/ fg% FT% reb asst pts

randolph ---10.1 /.600- .533 -3.8 -.6- 3.7 -----------100,000$

williams ----22.9/.407- .761 -4.5- .8 - 6.3--------- 3,800,000$


I usually humbug stats and I know that Marvin Williams is two years younger
and he was drafted on potential.However I just find these numbers hilarious.
Feel free to multiply by 2.2 if you are less lazy than me.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Just goes to show you, how teams waste potentially good picks. If the Joe Johnson deal had not fallen, who would've been there point guard? Tyron Lue got OWNED by iverson, and I don't think they have any capable replacements. Obviously what I am saying is that they should've and I WOULD HAVE drafted Chris Paul with the 2nd pick, NOK got a steal.


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

i, like all of you, am really impressed with shav. i never imagined he'd be this good. i thought of him as a player on the injured reserve, but obviously, i was wrong. this guy can play and is looking like a huge steal for us, considering he wasnt even drafted.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm not exactly stunned because he had a ton of hype and he was a good player...he was just injured at Duke and never healthy. Plus he looked awkward on the floor. His final year though, he stepped up and became a good defender and good weak side shot blocker...seems like he's continued that play and is now scoring...good for Shav...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Are you saying that Shavlik was a better pick then Marvin? Like you said in your post, he was drafted on potential, but he hasn't been getting a ton of playing time, as the Hawks have a ****load of wing players. Plus, we are talking about a limited sample size due to the PT.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Are you saying that Shavlik was a better pick then Marvin? Like you said in your post, he was drafted on potential, but he hasn't been getting a ton of playing time, as the Hawks have a ****load of wing players. Plus, we are talking about a limited sample size due to the PT.


 
Well how can SHav not be a better pick...He was not drafted.If he had been the Sixers would have to pay him a lot more.Marvin Williams is making over 46,000 dollars per game and he's playing more minutes than his production merits because the Hawks spent the second pick in the draft on him.They passed on Chris Paul for him like two other teams and gave up the chance to have a player who has made a real impact for the Hornets.Let me know when you think he's going to have the potential to make the Hawks a significantly better team like Paul has made the Hornets better.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Which possibly cannot happen unless the Hawks upgrade the PG position, Joe Johnson IS NOT a PG, Chris Paul was stolen.


----------



## lilrip133 (Dec 25, 2005)

i just wish chris paul had gone to a better immediate situation. a few more years and a few more lottery picks and he should have some legitemate help


----------

